# Firefly (car) roof-top ads



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

From what I could gather, albeit with some outdated data, it seems like Firefly pays drivers approx $300/mo to carry the roof-top ad billboard.

Anyone have experience with it, or know more about it?

I assume they provide the roof rack hardware?

Is it difficult to remove and reinstall by yourself? Anyone ever tried taking a peek inside and seeing how it works? I would assume there's some sort of GPS hardware in the billboard setup so that they don't simply "take your word for it" via the phone app's GPS reporting that you still have the billboard installed on your vehicle.

It would be pretty neat if the logic board etc, the minimal components w/o the huge rooftop display, can be removed from the display and tricked into running w/o a connected display. Although if they are smart they should have protection against this


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

raisedoncereal said:


> From what I could gather, albeit with some outdated data, it seems like Firefly pays drivers approx $300/mo to carry the roof-top ad billboard.
> 
> Anyone have experience with it, or know more about it?
> 
> ...


I WILL SHRINK ADD MY WHOLE CAR FOR $500.00 A MONTH !

BRING IT ON !


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

$500/mo for wrap ads? I'd do it, where do I sign up? I mean which companies offer this? A dedicated car for r/s paid for by ads sounds good to me


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Surf on the inside, Firefly on the outside.

Surf does tablets mounted on the headrest.

What does this remind me of hmmm


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Put me in coach.

As far as I understand it, cabbies only lease the cars which are already advertised on , and the cab company (not driver leasing the cab) is the one reaping the benefit.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

raisedoncereal said:


> Put me in coach.
> 
> As far as I understand it, cabbies only lease the cars which are already advertised on , and the cab company (not driver leasing the cab) is the one reaping the benefit.


I used to hate the cabs with the toppers... the additional drag cut in to gasmileage a bit. So effectively it cost the driver money


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Don't sign the contract before you see the wrap.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> I used to hate the cabs with the toppers... the additional drag cut in to gasmileage a bit. So effectively it cost the driver money


I have different plans


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Roadmasta said:


> Don't sign the contract before you see the wrap.
> View attachment 344273


$500.00
Put it on !



Roadmasta said:


> Don't sign the contract before you see the wrap.
> View attachment 344273


I will even hand out Free Samples if they want !


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> $500.00
> Put it on !
> 
> 
> I will even hand out Free Samples if they want !











FIFY


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> View attachment 344281
> 
> FIFY


Reminds me of an Ice cream truck.

( very " colorful" !)


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> I used to hate the cabs with the toppers... the additional drag cut in to gasmileage a bit. So effectively it cost the driver money


Yes,

However there's 2 types currently in service here, one worse than the other.

Hard domes just cut into the mileage a bit









metal signs are worse and go "wompa wompa wompa" once you get the car up to highway speed.

(the crown vics are all gone but the metal signs are still on the "beaters" of the hybrid sedans.)


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Yes,
> 
> However there's 2 types currently in service here, one worse than the other.
> 
> ...


The triangles were the worst. Not all of them had it. So it was obvious the ones that did, made the crown vics get 2-3 mpg less. And yes noisey on the freeway.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

raisedoncereal said:


> Put me in coach.
> 
> As far as I understand it, cabbies only lease the cars which are already advertised on , and the cab company (not driver leasing the cab) is the one reaping the benefit.


Soon, Uber will want 75% of Revenue for advertising on your car .

You will only be Allowed to play Uber Radio.
Full of Adds that Uber sells.

( paying attention Dara ?)

Path to profitability lies here . . .


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Path to profitability as a driver highly depends on key choices made as a driver.

Pretty much all the "popular advice" given here by so-called veteran/wise drivers turned out to be wrong in terms of profitability. The jury is still out on whether or not such advice was ill-intentioned in order to give greater chances of a failure

At least, in my market. Bunch of things a large majority told me not to do, turned out to be great while "they" struggle with it.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> Pretty much all the "popular advice" given here by so-called veteran/wise drivers turned out to be wrong in terms of profitability.





raisedoncereal said:


> At least, in my market. Bunch of things a large majority told me not to do, turned out to be great while "they" struggle with it.


Any specific examples?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

81 hours......damn.

How many miles(total) for that hefty little pay?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> Not much.
> 
> I came on this site and set out to do exactly what I said I would do. Most told me it's undoable, foolish, unprofitable, etc.
> 
> ...


 Does not much have a number?


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

I'd have to check my odometer. I'm in bed taking the day off. But it doesn't matter because everyone will tell me I'm lying.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> Not much.


Not an answer, but okay.


raisedoncereal said:


> I came on this site and set out to do exactly what I said I would do. Most told me it's undoable, foolish, unprofitable, etc.
> 
> I'm here doing it


People love to be negative. That's life.

Plus the old timers got used to the easy good money.

Watch out for smugness. It can bite you in the ass with these companies.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> I'd have to check my odometer. I'm in bed taking the day off. But it doesn't matter because everyone will tell me I'm lying.


Not everyone. :biggrin:

218 trips. :woot:

You've become a warrior in your 8-9 months of this.

LOL, I was going to guess 1500, minimum :biggrin:

That's a ton of hours, so I hope you're not killing yourself.

Enjoy your day off.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Not anywhere near that long.

I've mentioned previously, in other threads, I'm not looking to make a career of this. I'm just in a bad spot, not where I want to be, and have never been afraid of hard work and short term sacrifices to get to where I want to be in the shortest time feasible. Because I don't plan on living til I'm 300 years old.

This isn't my first rodeo in terms of making a plan and executing to the best of my ability to make a change, an impact. I'm very confident and experienced in hard work, dedication, and making sacrifices to reach a goal


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Saw 1 yesterday at the airport ,did not look bad...


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> Actually nevermind I already know. It's 1400-1500 miles because that's when I swapped out the O2 sensor


$2400 driving 1400 miles is $1 .70 a mile. You're right nobody is going to believe it.
I see you've already deleted that post.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Also check out Carvertise, car advertising for rideshare drivers. I saw a driver with advertising for Spectrum Cable.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Also check out Carvertise, car advertising for rideshare drivers. I saw a driver with advertising for Spectrum Cable.


Aren't there some TOS issues with commercial branding on the vehicles.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

WAHN said:


> Aren't there some TOS issues with commercial branding on the vehicles.


I don't know. I saw on the back of a an SUV, at the U/L pickup area at the ballpark, a carvertise logo. But then the side had the cable company advertisement.

If U/L aren't enforcing damaged cars, then I doubt they'd enforce advertising.



raisedoncereal said:


> You're a moron. Believe what you want. I'm not here to impress you. Just to illustrate to you many people give bad advice.
> 
> If you spent half the time that you spend on hating, on making/executing a better plan, you'd have better results yourself


Who are you referencing?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

raisedoncereal said:


> @R3drang3r


Oh, ok thx.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> Why didn't you just take a screenshot of it first time around?


 if it's legit why don't you just post it again? Why did you delete it so fast?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> Look above moron
> 
> Do you really think I'm here on an online form with a name like this to impress fools like you?
> 
> If you only spent half the time you spend on hating...


 So now I see you went back and deleted your other attachments. So you're claiming that you made $2,400 driving only 1400 miles. You're making $1.70 a running mile is that correct?


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

More. As shown in previous attachments.

I thought you were good with the calculator.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> More. As shown in previous attachments.
> 
> I thought you were good with the calculator


Well honestly if you're making $1.70 a mile please enlighten me as to how you do it. I'd love to know how to make a $1.70 a mile please share your secret with me.


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

Trying to follow this p iss ing contest is difficult without the actual information referenced. Just saying.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> Work harder and do the opposite of what morons like you here advise
> 
> If you only spent half the time you spend hating on improving your own game, you'd be in a better position and less full of hate


 I don't hate anybody I just don't believe you.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

gabesdaddee said:


> Trying to follow this p iss ing contest is difficult without the actual information referenced. Just saying.


 He posted an Uber statement showing he made over $2,400. When asked how many miles he drove he answered 1400 to 1500. 1400 miles means that he made a dollar seventy a running mile.


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

R3drang3r said:


> He posted an Uber statement showing he made over $2,400. When asked how many miles he drove he answered 1400 to 1500. 1400 miles means that he made a dollar seventy a running mile.
> View attachment 344425


Thanks!


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> That's called "hating". It isn't the dictionary definition. Maybe urban dictionary. It means being salty and in disbelief of anyone's results better than your own


so now you're just going to make up your own definition of hating? Just like you made up the story about making $1.70 a mile.
I'm beginning to see a pattern of behavior. I suggest you look up the word liar.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> I'm so full of it to impress internet morons


I don't dispute the fact that you made over $2,400. Or that it took you 80 hours to do it.
What I do find hard to swallow is the fact that you only drove 1400 to 1,500 miles.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

You want me to take pics of my odometer now? Showing statements of routine rides @ $4-$6/mile wasn't enough?

What's next? Need my SSN and credit card CVV and billing address because you don't think I'm a real person?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> You want me to take pics of my odometer now? Showing statements of routine rides @ $4-$6/mile wasn't enough?
> 
> What's next? Need my SSN and credit card CVV and billing address because you don't think I'm a real person?


I don't want anything from you except one thing. If you're doing that well when the rest of us are struggling why don't you share your secret with us. Please tell us all how we can make over $1.70 a running mile.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> 1400 miles later no more CEL


So how many miles would you be happy with me driving? 8000 miles a week? If so, ok fine, I drove 20000 miles last week.

Happy now?

Everyone wants everything for free.

I want the secret recipe of the 11 herbs and spices


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> So how many miles would you be happy with me driving? 8000 miles a week? If so, ok fine, I drove 20000 miles last week.
> 
> Happy now?
> 
> ...


*ngredients*
for 8 servings


1 ¾ cups buttermilk
2 eggs
8 chicken drumsticks
8 ½ cups vegetable oil
HERBS AND SPICES MIX

2 cups flour
2 teaspoons salt
½ tablespoon dried thyme
½ tablespoon dried basil
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1 teaspoon celery salt
½ tablespoon black pepper
1 tablespoon mustard powder
2 tablespoons paprika
2 tablespoons garlic salt
1 tablespoon powdered ginger
1 tablespoon white pepper
Anything else you want? I don't understand why you're being so defensive if you're telling the truth.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> Please tell us all how we can make over $1.70 a running mile.


Simple. 80+ hours of super-anting. 

Lots of variables.

Hey ROC, what type of quests, bonuses, etc. are they throwing your way?

You're what, 2-3 months into this now? Earlier, I mixed up your employment situation with your anting time. My bad.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

@R3drang3r You're real good with the calculator.

Do the math

@WAHN It's no secret that I'm a super ant



R3drang3r said:


> *ngredients*
> for 8 servings
> 
> 
> ...


I said 11.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> @R3drang3r You're real good with the calculator.
> 
> Do the math
> 
> @WAHN It's no secret that I'm a super ant


All I see is a bunch of X rides. You're not even giving higher-tier rides like XL. which makes it even more unlikely that you're making what you claim you are per running mile.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> @WAHN It's no secret that I'm a super ant


No problems with that for me. 

Gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

If you're not counting the miles between rides, miles to rides, then you are selectively counting miles. All miles for the day, week, month count.


----------



## circus animal (Aug 13, 2019)

No shit, Sherlock.

As shown in previous screenshots, if it were counted only for miles on ride, it would have been >$6000 for the week, probably closer to $10000.

Denial and jealousy won't get you anywhere closer to results and reality


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

circus animal said:


> No shit, Sherlock.
> 
> As shown in previous screenshots, if it were counted only for miles on ride, it would have been >$6000 for the week, probably closer to $10000.
> 
> Denial and jealousy won't get you anywhere closer to results and reality


 look a nice brand new shiny account. Did you come to give yourself a pat on the back?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

circus animal said:


> Your snitching got me banned for another week


 My snitching? Your own behavior got you banned. Try accepting responsibility For the things that you do.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

circus animal said:


> Your snitching got me banned for another week


Must have missed ban-worthy material.

I don't miss moderating a discussion forum, lol.


----------



## circus animal (Aug 13, 2019)

You didn't. I just called him "the M word" and he whined


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

circus animal said:


> No shit, Sherlock.
> 
> As shown in previous screenshots, if it were counted only for miles on ride, it would have been >$6000 for the week, probably closer to $10000.
> 
> Denial and jealousy won't get you anywhere closer to results and reality


You really are a jerk raisedoncereal or whatever name you put on your new account. Carry on being an ass, maybe there will be one person want to actually interact with you.

Why is this clowns posts all disappearing?


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> From what I could gather, albeit with some outdated data, it seems like Firefly pays drivers approx $300/mo to carry the roof-top ad billboard.
> 
> Anyone have experience with it, or know more about it?
> 
> ...


FIREFLY advertising Firefly 







​
The Parent Company

https://www.nfx.com/companies
https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/21/i...ed-stage-startups-focused-on-network-effects/


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

R3drang3r said:


> All I see is a bunch of X rides. You're not even giving higher-tier rides like XL. which makes it even more unlikely that you're making what you claim you are per running mile.


He's a bitter dude who is all mad because you called him out on it. On Sunday I made $184 on 3 trips. Being selective like the hater, I made $1.76 per mile since Uber has me at 104 miles. Now us people who can add, unlike the person who will not be named, know that is incorrect because that doesn't account for all miles during that period. My total miles for that period is 200 miles, drops it to $1.08 per mile. What this doesn't tell you is that the 3 runs were airport runs and 2 of 3 were surge and 2 of 3 were XL.


----------



## BenUbering (Jul 15, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> $2400 driving 1400 miles is $1 .70 a mile. You're right nobody is going to believe it.


After doing some post history research, it could be possible. He's in the Bay Area and apparently Tahoe pays $1.4325 per mile. 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-fare-rates.316952/post-4838030


raisedoncereal said:


> I'm trying to see if it would be possible to break past $10/hr after expenses. With Lyft so far after a full week and change, no luck. Seems like around $9 & change per hour is the best I can sustain on Express Drive


He has gone from netting $9/hour with Lyft to now grossing $30/hour with Uber. Also looks like a $600 increase from the previous week. Strong work ?


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

If you have to work 80 hours a week like the OP just to make ends meet it's not much of a job or a life you have. There's no reason anyone in this country should have to do that. Instead of arguing with each other drivers should do something about the company, and people, that put them in this situation.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

WAHN said:


> Aren't there some TOS issues with commercial branding on the vehicles.


How do pizza delivery people put the topper on their car? Cigarette lighters and mounting hardware. 
I'm betting you can remove the ad topper before you get an inspection -- nobody would know unless someone complains. A car wrap would be way different.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I applied for Firefly and downloaded the app. It looks like it wants to track my driving time for a week before proceeding any further with me, but it is Very vague on what happens next. Does anyone know whether this is the case?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I applied for Firefly and downloaded the app. It looks like it wants to track my driving time for a week before proceeding any further with me, but it is Very vague on what happens next. Does anyone know whether this is the case?


40 hours a week required , they track it when your ignition is on 
Rental drivers getting 250/ month for displaying it... even though it is against rental TOS... hertz and others don't know about this 
When they go and do the monthly checking, firefly uninstalls it.
Should be ok for non rentals


----------

